# Ψυχοθεραπεία και άλλες μορφές Υποστήριξης > Αυτοανάλυση - Τα εσώτερα μας... >  Στιχοι απο τραγουδια που με κανουν να αισθανομαι σημαντικος!

## hlias1988

Steve Harris - These Are The Hands

Αυτά είναι τα πρόσωπα που ξέρω
Αυτή είναι η χώρα όπου γεννήθηκα
Αυτοί είναι οι άνθρωποι που γνωρίζω
Αυτό είναι το μέρος από όπου προέρχομαι

Μη με ρωτάτε γιατί
Γιατί τίποτα δεν μένει ίδιο
Γιατί αναγκάστηκα ψέματα να πω
Αυτό με έκανε αυτόν που είμαι

Ζούμε και πεθαίνουμε
Είμαστε πρόθυμοι να προσπαθήσουμε
Ξέρετε ποιοι είστε;

Κι αυτή είναι η ευκαιρία σας
Σε μια καινούργια γη του εγκλήματος
Ξέρετε ποιοι είστε;

Αυτή είναι η πόλη που ξέρω
Εκεί όπου γεννήθηκα κι εγκαταλείφθηκα
Αυτά είναι τα πρόσωπα που ξέρω
Ράγισαν τα χαμόγελα στην πορεία της ζωής

Κι από ρυθμό είμαι ένας δρομέας
Χάνεις και κερδίζεις
Γιατί τίποτα δεν μένει ίδιο

Ζούμε και πεθαίνουμε
Είμαστε πρόθυμοι να προσπαθήσουμε
Ξέρετε ποιοι είστε;

Κι αυτή είναι η ευκαιρία σας
Σε μια καινούργια γη του εγκλήματος
Ξέρετε ποιοι είστε;

Ζούμε και πεθαίνουμε
Είμαστε πρόθυμοι να προσπαθήσουμε
Ξέρετε ποιοι είστε;

Κι αυτή είναι η ευκαιρία σας
Σε μια καινούργια γη του εγκλήματος
Ξέρετε ποιοι είστε;

Αυτά είναι τα χέρια που οικοδομούν το μέλλον
Αυτά είναι τα χέρια με τα οποία βρεθήκαμε ένα βήμα πιο κοντά
Ήσασταν οι πρώτοι που εκτοξεύσατε χίλια όνειρα

Αυτά είναι χέρια να οικοδομήσουν το μέλλον
Αυτά είναι τα χέρια με τα οποία πήγαμε ένα βήμα πιο μπροστά
Εσείς είστε ο Υιός, Εσείς είστε ο Πατήρ

Αυτά είναι τα χέρια που οικοδομούν το μέλλον
Αυτά είναι τα χέρια με τα οποία βρεθήκαμε ένα βήμα πιο κοντά
Ήσασταν οι πρώτοι που εκτοξεύσατε χίλια όνειρα

Αυτά είναι τα χέρια που οικοδομούν το μέλλον
Αυτά είναι τα χέρια με τα οποία βρεθήκαμε ένα βήμα πιο κοντά
Εσείς είστε ο γιος, εσείς είστε ο πατέρας

Ξέρετε ποιοι είστε;
Ξέρετε ποιοι είστε;
Ξέρετε ποιοι είστε;

----------


## hlias1988

Iron maiden - Judas Be My Guide

Ώρα για ύπνο,
ζούμε σε ένα σκοτεινό κόσμο
αναμφίβολλα
Τα πάντα ξεπουλιούνται
και εμείς κοιμόμαστε
Όλος ο κόσμος καίγεται
προσευχόμενοι στο θεό για μια καλύτερη τύχη
Τίποτα δεν είναι ιερό
τότε ή τώρα,
όλα είναι περιττά
Είναι όλα αυτά το μόνο που υπάρχει;
μπορώ να φύγω τώρα;

Ιούδα, οδηγέ μου
ψίθυροι στη νύχτα
Ιούδα, οδηγέ μου

Πολέμα,
πέθανε ηρωικά
Έλα σπίτι,
έχει κρέας σε πλαστική σακούλα
Απέτυχε,
καλύτερα να προσευχηθείς στο θεό σου για έλεος
γι' αυτο γονάτισε και καθάρισε το λεπίδι σου

Τίποτα δεν είναι ιερό
τότε ή τώρα,
όλα είναι περιττά
Είναι όλα αυτά το μόνο που υπάρχει;
αυτό είναι πλέον;

Ιούδα, οδηγέ μου
ψίθυροι στη νύχτα
Ιούδα, οδηγέ μου

Ιούδα, οδηγέ μου
ψίθυροι στη νύχτα
Ιούδα, οδηγέ μου

Ζω στο μαύρο,
δεν έχω φως να με καθοδηγεί
Ψιθυρίζω στα όνειρα σου

Ιούδα, οδηγέ μου
ψίθυροι στη νύχτα
Ιούδα, οδηγέ μου

Ιούδα, οδηγέ μου
ψίθυροι στη νύχτα
Ιούδα, οδηγέ μου

----------


## hlias1988

Kreator - People Of The Lie

Μη με κοιτάς λες και δε το γνώριζες,
το μόνο που έδειχνες πάντοτε ήταν ματαιοδοξία
Όλα όσα πιστεύεις και πρεσβεύεις,
φανατικά δόγματα του χθες

Έχουν ένα σχέδιο,
γενοκτονία
Δε μπορώ να κατανοήσω
τους άνθρωπους του ψεύδους

Για μένα είσαι σπατάλη αίματος και σάρκας
θα γούσταρα να σε δω θαμμένο στη λάσπη
Και όταν ψοφήσεις κανείς δε θα στάξει δάκρυ
γι' αυτό αγνόησέ με, το μίσος σου δεν έχει θέση εδώ

Έχουν ένα σχέδιο,
γενοκτονία
Δε μπορώ να κατανοήσω
τους άνθρωπους του ψεύδους

Προκατάληψη, μισαλλοδοξία, οφθαλμός αντί οφθαλμού


Δε μπορείς να κρύβεσαι πίσω από τις αξιώσεις αυτές,
ο υπεροπτικός σου ρατσισμός δεν είναι τίποτε άλλο παρά ένα παιχνίδι
Και θα το χάσεις γιατί το δίκαιο είναι με το μέρος
όσον επιλέγουν να παλέψουν για το ανθρώπινο γένος

Έχουν ένα σχέδιο,
γενοκτονία
Δε μπορώ να κατανοήσω
τους άνθρωπους του ψεύδους

Δε μπορείς να πιστέψεις,
μη ξεγιελίεσαι

----------


## hlias1988

Steve harris - Karma killer

Με κάθε ευχή κι ένα τίμημα που πρέπει να πληρωθεί
Χλεύαζε εσύ όμως τα πράγματα όντως αλλάζουν
Νιώθω το βάρος ολόκληρου του κόσμου στους ώμους μου επάνω
Βυθίζομαι όλο και πιο βαθειά

Ελάτε, που είστε τώρα εσείς οι ονειροπόλοι;
Και για όλα μας τα λάθη
Θα γράψουμε την δική μας ιστορία

Δολοφόνε του Κάρμα1, έλα μαζί μας τώρα
Έλα μαζί μας τώρα, δολοφόνε του Κάρμα

Όλη σου η ζωή, μαρτύριο και κοροϊδία
Υπερισχύετε αριθμητικά και μας γονατίζετε
Εύχομαι να μπορούσα να αποβάλλω αυτό το δέρμα από το σώμα μου
Φωνές ηχούν μες στο κεφάλι σου

Γιατί, γιατί να έχουν έτσι τα πράγματα;
Κι εγώ κραυγάζω πως αυτή είναι η πικρή σας βασιλεία

Δολοφόνε του Κάρμα, έλα μαζί μας τώρα
Έλα μαζί μας τώρα, δολοφόνε του Κάρμα

Σφαίρες θα πετάξουν κατά την διάρκεια κάποιων ψυχρών και σκοτεινών γενεθλίων
Θέλεις να νιώσεις πώς είναι να συντρίβεσαι

Γιατί, γιατί να έχουν έτσι τα πράγματα;
Κι εγώ κραυγάζω:
Έγραψες την ίδια σου την ιστορία

Δολοφόνε του Κάρμα, έλα μαζί μας τώρα
Έλα μαζί μας τώρα, δολοφόνε του Κάρμα

Δολοφόνε του Κάρμα, έλα μαζί μας τώρα
Έλα μαζί μας τώρα, δολοφόνε του Κάρμα

(Η Ημέρα της Κρίσεως έφτασε
Σκότος θα πέσει
Μέσα στο άγνωστο
Δολοφόνε του Κάρμα)

----------


## hlias1988

Moonspell - Το Καλό Του Συνόλου

Τί θα λέγατε να φύγουμε προς αναζήτηση καινούργιας γης
Όπου δεν θα υπάρχει καμία απόλαυση ή πόνος
Τί θα λέγατε να πάμε και να βρούμε μια νέα πολιτεία
Από όπου δεν θα μπορούμε να δραπετεύσουμε
Τί θα λέγατε να μην υπάρχουν ούτε γείτονες ούτε φίλοι
Κανένας εθνικός ύμνος, καμιά κυβέρνηση
Τί θα λέγατε να μην υπάρχουν ούτε αρχηγοί ούτε έθνοι
Ούτε πουλιά να κυνηγάμε ψηλά στον αέρα

Τί θα λέγατε να φύγουμε προς αναζήτηση καινούργιας γης
Όπου δεν θα υπάρχει κανένας σκοπός ή στόχος
Τί θα λέγατε να πάμε και να βρούμε ένα νέο δρόμο
Γιατί πρέπει να ζούμε τόσο φοβισμένοι;
Ξέρουμε πως δεν πρόκειται την θεραπεία να βρούμε
Για τον καρκίνο, για την άγνοια
Τί θα λέγατε να μην υπάρχουν ούτε σκέψεις ούτε προσευχές
Κανένα σωστό ή λάθος, κανένα καλό ή κακό

Θα καταφέρουμε να επιζήσουμε και τη καινούργια μέρα να δούμε;
Τί κάναμε; Ξεμείναμε από χώρο
Τί πρέπει να κάνουμε όταν κάποιος παίρνει τον έλεγχο
Της μοίρας και της φήμη μας;
Ξέρουμε πως πολλοί άλλοι μπορεί και να τα έχουν καταφέρει
Γνωρίζουμε το κόστος, το τίμημα που πρέπει να πληρώσουμε
Δεν είμαστε τίποτα παρά η άμμος που γεμίζει τις ρωγμές
Μία ψυχή σε άρνηση, ένα κορμί ντροπιασμένο

Σε ολόκληρο τον κόσμο
Και τις επτά θάλασσες
Πλήθη ανθρώπων εξακολουθούν να σφίγγουν τον κλοιό
Ω, πότε να κρατήσεις;
Πότε να αφήσεις;
Το καλό του συνόλου
Δεν είναι αρκετά καλό

Σε ολόκληρο τον κόσμο
Και τις επτά θάλασσες
Πλήθη ανθρώπων εξακολουθούν να σφίγγουν τον κλοιό
Ω, πότε να κρατήσεις;
Πότε να αφήσεις;
Το καλό του συνόλου
Δεν είναι αρκετά καλό
Για όλους μας

Όλους μας

----------


## hlias1988

Rammstein - Dont die before i do

Η νύχτα ανοίγει την αγκαλιά της
Το παιδί ονομάζεται μοναξιά
Είναι κρύο και ακίνητο
Κλαίω ήσυχα μες στο χρόνο
Δεν ξέρω πως σε λένε
Αλλά ξέρω ότι υπάρχεις
Ξέρω ότι κάποτε
κάποιος με αγαπά

Έρχεται σε μένα κάθε βράδυ
Δεν έμειναν λόγια να ειπωθούν
Με τα χέρια του γύρω από το λαιμό μου
Κλείνω τα μάτια μου και πεθαίνω

Δεν ξέρω ποιος είναι
Στα όνειρά μου όμως υπάρχει
Το πάθος του είναι ένα φιλί
Και δεν μπορώ να αντισταθώ

Περιμένω εδώ
Μην πεθάνεις προτού εγώ
Περιμένω εδώ
Μην πεθάνεις πριν εμένα

Δεν ξέρω ποιος είσαι
Ξέρω ότι υπάρχεις
Μην πεθάνεις
Μερικές φορές ο έρωτας μοιάζει τόσο μακρυά
Περιμένω εδώ
Τον έρωτά σου δεν μπορώ να απορρίψω
Περιμένω εδώ

Όλα τα σπίτια είναι χιονισμένα
Και στα παράθυρα κεριά
Βρίσκονται εκεί μαζί
Κι εγώ
Περιμένω μόνο εσένα

Περιμένω εδώ
Μην πεθάνεις προτού εγώ
Περιμένω εδώ
Μην πεθάνεις πριν από μένα

Δεν ξέρω ποιος είσαι
Ξέρω πως υπάρχεις
Μην πεθάνεις
Μερικές φορές ο έρωτας μοιάζει τόσο μακρυά
Περιμένω εδώ
Τον ερωτά σου δεν μπορώ να απορρίψω

----------


## hlias1988

Iron maiden - the man of sorrows

Σαν ένα άνθρωπο χωρίς σπίτι
βλέποντας ανθρώπους να έρχονται και να φεύγουν
κουβαλώντας την καθημερινότητά τους
χωρίς να σκέφτονται αυτούς που είναι μόνοι
διώχνουν το όνειρο όπως πετούν
ένα πετραδάκι στην παλίρροια του ωκεανού
και νιώθω τόσο μόνος ξανά
ελευθερώνω τον νευριασμένο από τον πόνο του
ελευθερώνω τους αιχμαλώτους από τις αλυσίδες
διώχνω την αμμιβολία
ότι τίποτα καλό δεν μπορεί να έρθει στον δρόμο τους ξανά
ζώντας σε ένα κόσμο με ψέματα
άσχετα από το πόσο σκληρά προσπαθούμε
Ζώντα μια ζωή χωρίς όνειρα σήμερα

Βλέποντας μέσα από την ομίχλη της αλήθειας
που πιστεύουμε σε ένα άπιαστο όνειρο
Αυτά που βρίσκουμε είναι δύσκολο να τα πούμε τώρα
ότι επιβιώνουμε μέρα με τη μέρα
είναι δύσκολο να βρούμε τους λόγους
γιατί βρίσκουμε δύσκολο το να πεθάνουμε

Τώρα χρειαζόμαστε την αλήθεια
Άνοιξε τα μάτια μας για να δούμε
για να ζήσουμε και να αναπνεύσουμε και πάλι
καλύτερες μέρες για σένα και μένα
μπορούμε τουλάχιστον να ελπίζουμε ότι θα το εκφωνήσεις
είμαστε τόσο μακριά

όσο ο ένας στρέφεται εναντίον του άλλου
αδερφός έναντι αδερφού
κατάσταση όπως καμία άλλη, είναι μια εικόνα απελπισίας

Καθώς βλέπουμε για να κοιτάξουμε τον άνθρωπο της λύπης
περνώντας την γνώση σε αυτούς που δεν γνωρίζουν
καθώς παρακολουθούμε όλους τους φίλους μας να περνούν
καθώς περνούν από τις γραμμές του χρόνου
και βλέπουμε τι είναι αυτό που μας περιμένει παρακάτω
ότι πλέον δεν φοβόμαστε
και κοιτάμε λοιπόν να δούμε τον άνθρωπο της λύπης
και το φως δεν είναι πλέον το σκοτάδι

Καθώς βλέπουμε για να κοιτάξουμε τον άνθρωπο της λύπης
περνώντας την γνώση σε αυτούς που δεν γνωρίζουν
καθώς παρακολουθούμε όλους τους φίλους μας να περνούν
καθώς περνούν από τις γραμμές του χρόνου
και βλέπουμε τι είναι αυτό που μας περιμένει παρακάτω
ότι πλέον δεν φοβόμαστε
και κοιτάμε λοιπόν να δούμε τον άνθρωπο της λύπης
και το φως δεν είναι πλέον το σκοτάδι

----------


## hlias1988

Iron maiden - Man on the Edge

Ο αυτοκινητόδρομος έχει κίνηση και είναι έτσι για μίλια
Το αμάξι είναι φούρνος και το ψήσιμο είναι άγριο
Τίποτα δεν είναι ποτέ όπως θα έπρεπε να είναι
Αυτό που αξίζουμε απλώς δεν το παίρνουμε, βλέπεις

Μια βαλίτσα, ένα μεσημεριανό κι ένας άνδρας στην κόψη
Κάθε βήμα έρχεται πιο κοντά στο να χάσει το μυαλό του
Είναι κάποιος στον παράδεισο; Κοιτάνε κάτω;
Επειδή τίποτα δεν είναι δίκαιο, απλώς κοιτάς γύρω σου

Πέφτοντας κάτω

Βαρέθηκε να ψεύδεται έτσι
Υπάρχει μια τρύπα στον ουρανό για το φιλί του αγγέλου
Αποκαλούμενος «λεπρός», επειδή δεν ταιριάζεις
Στην χώρα της ελευθερίας ζεις απλώς με την ευφυΐα σου

Κάποτε έφτιαξε πυραύλους, την άμυνα ενός έθνους
Τώρα δεν μπορεί να δώσει ούτε δώρα γενεθλίων
Στην άλλη άκρη της πόλης φεύγει στο πέρασμά του
Μια ματιά στο μέλλον, μια κανιβαλική κατάσταση

Πέφτοντας κάτω

Ο αυτοκινητόδρομος έχει κίνηση και είναι έτσι για μίλια
Το αμάξι είναι φούρνος και το ψήσιμο είναι άγριο
Τίποτα δεν είναι ποτέ όπως θα έπρεπε να είναι
Αυτό που αξίζουμε απλώς δεν το παίρνουμε, βλέπεις

Μια βαλίτσα, ένα μεσημεριανό κι ένας άνδρας στην κόψη
Κάθε βήμα έρχεται πιο κοντά στο να χάσει το μυαλό του
Είναι κάποιος στον παράδεισο; Κοιτάνε κάτω;
Επειδή τίποτα δεν είναι δίκαιο, απλώς κοιτάς γύρω σου

Πέφτοντας κάτω

----------

